# Treated For The Wrong Condition. Possibly!



## classic33 (7 Dec 2015)

Just back from the hospital, where I was told, that they may have been treating me, for half a century, for something I may not have.
He's uncertain what it may be, but feels it may not be epilepsy.

Fifty years of different medications, numerous specialists and countless trips to A&E over the years. All for the wrong reason.

Anyone else come close to it?


----------



## Sbudge (7 Dec 2015)

That's pretty impressive Classic, does that mean you're about to become a car driver then?


----------



## Sbudge (7 Dec 2015)

Sbudge said:


> That's pretty impressive Classic, does that mean you're about to become a car driver then?


I've a couple of friends who've been treated similarly (but nowhere near as long). It seems sometimes the formula is 'fit = epilepsy (unless we can figure something else out)'.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2015)

Sbudge said:


> That's pretty impressive Classic, does that mean you're about to become a car driver then?


Don't think it'd be that simple.


----------



## vickster (7 Dec 2015)

What else do they think it might be?


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2015)

Uncertain at present, they want further tests carried out.

Sit and wait.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Dec 2015)

Well, don't think about it too much until the rediagnosis is complete.


----------



## vickster (7 Dec 2015)

Ah good luck


----------



## welsh dragon (7 Dec 2015)

50 years with a wrong diagnosis must be a record. I've never heard that one.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Well, don't think about it too much until the rediagnosis is complete.


Getting the results of the cancer tests didn't hit as hard.


vickster said:


> Ah good luck


Thanks


----------



## HLaB (7 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> Just back from the hospital, where I was told, that they may have been treating me, for half a century, for something I may not have.
> He's uncertain what it may be, but feels it may not be epilepsy.
> 
> Fifty years of different medications, numerous specialists and countless trips to A&E over the years. All for the wrong reason.
> ...


Thankfully I got a new doctor and only had three years of that and Phenotoin.


----------



## Mrs M (7 Dec 2015)

Good luck with the tests, hope you finally get some answers. xx


----------



## raleighnut (7 Dec 2015)

Jeez.


----------



## ScotiaLass (7 Dec 2015)

I hope they find the correct answers for you and you get some respite


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Jeez.


One word for it. It's limited the work I could do, what I should be doing(no cycling), insurance. And if they do say it's not epilepsy, I'd still have to wait a year before thinking about applying for a driving licence. Year seizure free and signed off by a doctor.

Roughly half a million tablets taken since I started school.

It's not so much what is it? more a case of what if?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (7 Dec 2015)

Blimey, I know you're fond of a riddle but fifty years on and still not have the answer is a bit much!

Hope it turns out to be something manageable and let's you get back on a bike.

Good luck.


GC


----------



## Katherine (7 Dec 2015)

Hope the tests can provide some useful information! Good luck.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Dec 2015)

Sorry to hear that @classic33 - If you had any trust in Drs\NHS it has probably blown that away. Lets hope you have decent one now.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Blimey, I know you're fond of a riddle but fifty years on and still not have the answer is a bit much!
> 
> Hope it turns out to be something manageable and let's you get back on a bike.
> 
> ...


Epilepsy hasn't stopped me, nor did cancer. So its going to take something to stop me.


Andrew_P said:


> Sorry to hear that @classic33 - If you had any trust in Drs\NHS it has probably blown that away. Lets hope you have decent one now.


Went this time last year when brain surgery was suggested, as a cure for the epilepsy I've now been told I may not have.


----------



## HLaB (7 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> One word for it. It's limited the work I could do, what I should be doing(no cycling), insurance. And if they do say it's not epilepsy, I'd still have to wait a year before thinking about applying for a driving licence. Year seizure free and signed off by a doctor.
> 
> Roughly half a million tablets taken since I started school.
> 
> It's not so much what is it? more a case of what if?


 Ten years or so with the same was enough for me. Id been suffering with severe migraines all through secondary. The day after my final higher examines it climaxed (or so I thought) when I collapsed with a fit and woke up in hospital diagnosed with epilepsy; that ended any career plans I had. I was sent for the mri, etc. but nothing was found (except for a brain, they didn't say it was working though ). It seemed to settle down in college just the occasional bad migraines for which my epilepsy consultant prescribed stuff. The on first day at uni (Ive no recollections, I'm only going with what the lecturer told me) I walked to the front of the class and collapsed (the first recollection I had was waking up in hospital). Went through a few months of similar, then a GP treating me in one of my blackouts asked my mum what tablets I was on. Straight away he told her to flush them down the toilet. Years later read the migraine tablets in no way should be prescribed to any one on epilepsy tablets, it causes translucent states The 'specialist' recommended I stay on the Epilepsy drugs, he retired a few month later and all seemed fine again and I finished the year with good marks. But having never had a drink in my life up to then I came down with Pancreatitis (alcoholics disease ); lost a stone and a half in few months. What I didn't realise is that the Phenotoin I was taking was way to much for my weight and my first pints I had totally destroyed me. It was a very scary feeling being trapped with a totally sober head in a collapsing body  Scared me off drinking for a long time. Saw the replacement specialist a few times in the year and a bit after. Then he looked at my record reckoned the only true fit I might of had was that one at school and I had none in the year and a bit I'd been seeing him and didn't need to come back.
A couple of years later I moved out of the house and to Dublin and I decided to wane myself off the tablets; after which I've been blootered a few times but other than self inflicted illness (hangovers) I've (touchwood) been very health in the 15 since.

Sorry for the long post but you know how it is, once you start letting things out sometimes you can't stop


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2015)

@HLaB, never taken a painkiller outside of hospital. Last one taken was January 1996, back in via the usual route, A&E, and then kept in for three weeks. When I broke the ankle in 2000, and run off the road in 05, I wasn't going to chance taking them.
Long term misuse of phenytoin has led to liver damage, estimate is less than 50% functional and bone thinning. Treatment for both can only start when I stop taking it.


----------



## HLaB (7 Dec 2015)

Sorry to hear that @classic33 , it sounds I did the right thing in getting off the phenytoin. The fit I had was in 92 and I move to Dublin in 2000, so I guess I was on the stuff for eight years.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2015)

Listened to the experts me. On it since March '77. What might have been, had it not gone down as epilepsy. I could have been driving!


----------



## HLaB (7 Dec 2015)

I'm glad my 'expert' retired ! I think I was around 22 before they let me legally drive. I'm fortunate though by the sounds of it that it just messed up my teens and very early 20's. I hope things start working out for you!


----------



## Ganymede (7 Dec 2015)

Crikey, classic! Hugs n stuff.


----------



## classic33 (7 Dec 2015)

What's annoying me, is being told that it may not be what I have. All the treatments tried, the things it legally stopped me doing and then other peoples opinions on what it should allow me to do. If it turns out to be wrong, then its 50 years of treatment wasted. Half a million tablets taken.
Something has kept on putting me back into A&E's, once care of the local undertaker when no ambulance was available.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Dec 2015)

Good news, Classic, let's hope what you've got is easily manageable.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (7 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> What's annoying me, is being told that it may not be what I have. All the treatments tried, the things it legally stopped me doing and then other peoples opinions on what it should allow me to do. If it turns out to be wrong, then is 50 years of treatment wasted. Half a million tablets taken.
> Something has kept on putting me back into A&E's, once care of the local undertaker when no ambulance was available.


Well, it could be a rare condition, medical research advances all the time.


----------



## Saluki (8 Dec 2015)

I am guessing you have a whole bunch of tests and whatnot ahead then, @classic33 
I hope you get sorted and a proper diagnosis.

I was treated for over a year for Glandular Fever to no avail. I was then seen by a locum junior doctor who sent me for different tests and I have a thing called CMV instead. The right meds had it cleared up in a fortnight. Nowhere near the same, I know, but I sometimes think that doctors see a set of symptoms and go with the easy diagnosis rather than digging a bit deeper.
Sadly, I used to know a friend who was diagnosed with a benign cyst in her head, which turned out to be a grade 4 neuroblastoma. Tests got muddled up. Took them 6 months to realise the mistake  They operated PDQ and removed the tumour, nuked her (as she put it) but she died 2 years later. I believe her husband is suing for the misdiagosis.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, it could be a rare condition, *medical research advances all the time.*


So does age!


----------



## Colin_P (8 Dec 2015)

Classic33,

You are not alone.

Early on I when being observed whilst in VT (ventricula tachycardia) it was likened to a Grand Mal fit. Luckily or unluckily I then went on to have a full on cardiac arrest and went into VF (Ventricula Fibrillation) and then they diagnosed it properly!

I shouldn't really have posted this as I don't want to scare you but it is worth knowing. Some kinds of heart arrhythmia can look very similar to a fit. I've spoken to quite a few people who have also had the same misdiagnosis.

The good news is threefold, and I hope it appeals to your dark sense of humour....

1, If you do suffer from an arrhythmia, if were going to, it would probably have killed you by now.

2, It is easily treatable with, you've guessed it, more pills, but different ones! (I only take four a day)

3, You probably haven't got it anyway.

It is a big step though having news as you have, I really hope they get to the bottom of it, whatever it is.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2015)

Colin_P said:


> Classic33,
> 
> You are not alone.
> 
> ...


Anything like this?


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Well, it could be a rare condition, medical research advances all the time.


There'll be the chance to wear the latest headwear for a few days, instead of spending the day in bed. 




That's not me by the way!


----------



## Colin_P (8 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> Anything like this?



I would say so!

I suffered very sudden loss of consciousness and collapse with literally no warning.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2015)

Just getting a cut glued up, when the local took effect(Allergic to it). They'd not checked the records. Got to stay in a bit longer as a result.


----------



## Colin_P (8 Dec 2015)

Maybe not then if it was caused by a reaction to the local.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (8 Dec 2015)

Classic, really sorry to hear that. Hope they find out what it is and it doesn't involve too much treatment.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Dec 2015)

This thread would make a cracking episode for House.

GC


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This thread would make a cracking episode for House.
> 
> GC


What's "House"?


----------



## Saluki (8 Dec 2015)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This thread would make a cracking episode for House.
> 
> GC


That had crossed my mind too. Then I instantly felt bad about it, with house being an entertainment thing and CC being real life and all.


----------



## Saluki (8 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> What's "House"?


TV programme with Hugh Laurie. Very good actually. He's sort of a medical detective, hates everyone but a rather good diagnostician. 
HL's Father was a proper doctor and HL was astonished that he got paid more to make an episode to pretend, than his Father did for a full year of doing the job for real.


----------



## classic33 (8 Dec 2015)

Saluki said:


> That had crossed my mind too. Then I instantly felt bad about it, with house being an entertainment thing and CC being real life and all.


Half of what happens in real life would never be believed it appeared on a drama series.


----------



## Saluki (8 Dec 2015)

classic33 said:


> Half of what happens in real life would never be believed it appeared on a drama series.


You definitely have something there


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (8 Dec 2015)

Dr's Always treating the symptoms rather than looking at the cause.


----------



## jay clock (8 Dec 2015)

Sorry to hear all those tales. And hope it gets resolved. My ex had epilepsy and although under control (sodium valproate) I witnessed a few fits and it is horrible for the person and the observer. You can see why in olden times they thought it was witchcraft etc as my ex wife's face would contort as if possessed.

At the other end of the spectrum, when I was 19 I was diagnosed with asthma and got really bad bronchitis. They prescribed antibiotics or similar, plus sleeping pills to allow me to get some rest. Sadly they mislabeled them, so for a few days I was coughing like buggery but sleeping 23 hrs a day!


----------



## hopless500 (8 Dec 2015)

Good luck Classic. Hope they finally work it out.


----------



## classic33 (15 Dec 2015)

In hospital once, all male ward, when a trainee nurse collapsed. The Sister ordered her placed onto the first empty bed she saw, with the instruction given to other nurses to get her seen to at A&E, when she could be moved(partly due to a shortage of nurses, partly because she was sore). Any questions, send the person to her.

She got a call a short while later about her mother. Know this because of what her staff were telling her. "Get gone, we'll manage" basically. Left only when satisfied that the trainee was OK and her staff could cope.

She came back to a ward where she was now a nurse down. She'd been ordered to a staff area by a doctor. She got the doctor to come down and explain to her face why her order had been over-ruled and demanded an apology, which she got. And a round of applause from the patients on the ward, myself included.

She'd put her nursing staff second to the patients and her own troubles. Then went onto complete a second shift. I think that opinions rose amongst the trainee nurses that day about her. She was supposed to be a stickler for the rules as well.

The "what ifs" I'm working with relate to events of this time last year, and if I'd gone ahead with what was planned only to find out later that it might have been unneeded. Not what may be.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jan 2016)

Not the best of starts. Letter to local surgery confirms something I'm not taking isn't having the desired effect.
Also the suggestion made that I video a fit so that they can see what happens in one! No mention of how I'm to do this though.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2016)

classic33 said:


> Not the best of starts. Letter to local surgery confirms something I'm not taking isn't having the desired effect.
> Also the suggestion made that I video a fit so that they can see what happens in one! No mention of how I'm to do this though.


Blimey!

Perhaps they think you should spend weeks or months sitting in front of a video camera waiting for the fit to happen?

YIKES ... I have the BBC news on in the background and they just reported the death of a young man of injuries received when he was savaged by his dog while having a fit! How horrible.


----------



## albion (3 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> I am guessing you have a whole bunch of tests and whatnot ahead then, @classic33
> I hope you get sorted and a proper diagnosis.
> 
> I was treated for over a year for Glandular Fever to no avail. I was then seen by a locum junior doctor who sent me for different tests and I have a thing called CMV instead. The right meds had it cleared up in a fortnight. Nowhere near the same, I know, but I sometimes think that doctors see a set of symptoms and go with the easy diagnosis rather than digging a bit deeper.
> Sadly, I used to know a friend who was diagnosed with a benign cyst in her head, which turned out to be a grade 4 neuroblastoma. Tests got muddled up. Took them 6 months to realise the mistake  They operated PDQ and removed the tumour, nuked her (as she put it) but she died 2 years later. I believe her husband is suing for the misdiagosis.


Yes, the locums are the ones not managing the purse strings and still capable of correct thought.

After 50 years of breathing related problems I finally spotted the connection, and it was locum who agreed and sent me to a specialist. I think likely my main doctor disagreed because, I got what was most a none examination/inappropriate questioning by the specialst, and a totally wrong diagnosis.

I found enough further answers myself in order to stay alive, and really have no faith to really want to see a doctor ever again. They seem to sell you down the river if someone has already done it prior.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2016)

As others have said, Classic, I hope all comes good for you as soon as possible. This must have affected you life in so many ways.
My wife had been treated for stomach and duodenal ulcers for several years in the 1980's (but no-where near 50!!) but was finally diagnosed with a gut infection that cleared up after a short spell on antibiotics.


----------



## Brian Stacks (7 Jan 2016)

Hope all turns out well for u in the end. It might be worth asking for some compensation which could pay for a very nice new bike and them some. Make u get all your facts in place first!


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2016)

Tests start Monday 8th February. I get wired up(the latest headwear) for at least 24 hours.


----------



## Katherine (22 Jan 2016)

Good luck with your tests.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2016)

Katherine said:


> Good luck with your tests.


Thanks.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jan 2016)

A step forward


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A step forward


With a bit of luck. Waiting another 50 years could kill me.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jan 2016)

Good luck fella


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Good luck fella


Thanks


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2016)

In around ten hours, I go for a sizing and fitting of the latest head wire. Whilst since one was done, things have gotten smaller I'm told, so no 4lb box to carry round on a waist/shoulder strap this time.

Hopefully it'll remain dry, but I doubt it. Half hourly diary to be kept the last time and walking into shops was fun! Alarms going off left, right and center.

Just card readers, automatic doors, door alarms and any mobile devices to avoid. Unless they've managed to work out a way to stop them interfering with what'll be on the head.

I'll see if they'll take any pictures of the fitting as they do it. Might give some a sleepless night!!


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Feb 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow, hope they find out what's wrong.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Good luck





Pat "5mph" said:


> Good luck for tomorrow, hope they find out what's wrong.


Thanks. Hopefully it'll be nothing new.


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

Can't imagine it being easy to sleep with a contraption on your head. How long is this on for.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Feb 2016)

Good luck x.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Feb 2016)

Good luck Classic


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2016)

Yes - good luck!



fossyant said:


> Can't imagine it being easy to sleep with a contraption on your head. How long is this on for.


You must have been on here during the middle of the night when your injuries kept you awake ... Surely, you noticed that Classic NEVER sleeps!


----------



## fossyant (8 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Yes - good luck!
> 
> 
> You must have been on here during the middle of the night when your injuries kept you awake ... Surely, you noticed that Classic NEVER sleeps!



Aye, another bad night last night.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Aye, another bad night last night.


Hopefully, you will both get back to sleeping normally once the root problems have cleared up, if they do.

Without much cycling since Christmas, I am not tired enough to sleep before about 02:00 and it was gone 04:00 this morning.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2016)

fossyant said:


> Can't imagine it being easy to sleep with a contraption on your head. How long is this on for.


Just the 24 hours. Not 48 as given as an option.
23 wires glued in place, all leading to a small bag worn over the shoulder. Getting undressed is going to require some thought.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Feb 2016)

classic33 said:


> Just the 24 hours. Not 48 as given as an option.
> 23 wires glued in place, all leading to a small bag worn over the shoulder. Getting undressed is going to require some thought.


Just get a boiler suit .


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Just get a boiler suit .


I'm looking at a pair of scissors at the moment. Then I might consider a boiler suit. Nothing over the head though.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2016)

classic33 said:


> Just the 24 hours. Not 48 as given as an option.
> 23 wires glued in place, all leading to a small bag worn over the shoulder. Getting undressed is going to require some thought.


I think for just 24 hours I would give up and NOT get undressed. Presumably you are not going to be doing anything hugely energetic while you are wired up so you wouldn't be getting terribly sweaty or dirty? Look forward to having a shower when the wires come off!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Feb 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I think for just 24 hours I would give up and NOT get undressed. Presumably you are not going to be doing anything hugely energetic while you are wired up so you wouldn't be getting terribly sweaty or dirty? Look forward to having a shower when the wires come off!


Great in theory but I'd assume travelling to the clinic/hospital might be a bit fraught in jim-jams.


----------



## Saluki (8 Feb 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Great in theory but I'd assume travelling to the clinic/hospital might be a bit fraught in jim-jams.


Classic would be fine if he does a school run first I should reckon.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2016)

Saluki said:


> Classic would be fine if he does a school run first I should reckon.


Do that, fully wired up, tomorrow.


----------



## TreeHuggery (8 Feb 2016)

classic33 said:


> I'm looking at a pair of scissors at the moment. Then I might consider a boiler suit. Nothing over the head though.


the one time when a onesie sounds a good idea.... hope you're ok chappy, and that they get to the bottom of it soon. Mr TreeHuggery's aunt had a mistaken epilepsy diagnosis, but that was only 3 or so years of mis-diagnosis..... on the grand scale of things, that's small fry right... only reason her misdiagnosis was realised was cos she was "lucky"? enough to have an episode in front of hospital doctor...


----------



## cyberknight (8 Feb 2016)

Fark !
Missed this thread till now , let hope you get sorted and get the doctors derrier kicked .


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2016)

TreeHuggery said:


> *the one time when a onesie sounds a good idea.... *hope you're ok chappy, and that they get to the bottom of it soon. Mr TreeHuggery's aunt had a mistaken epilepsy diagnosis, but that was only 3 or so years of mis-diagnosis..... on the grand scale of things, that's small fry right... only reason her misdiagnosis was realised was cos she was "lucky"? enough to have an episode in front of hospital doctor...


Still leaves what I'm wearing though.


----------



## classic33 (9 Feb 2016)

View of some of the wires attached to the head. They all lead to the back of the head.

They'd to get them as close to the skin as possible.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2016)

The results from the above EEG are in, and I've been told it(my brain) is perfectly normal. Test showed nothing wrong.

Still in the dark on other tests done to date though. Next one(appointment) in a month. Might find out more then.


----------



## Smithbat (26 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> The results from the above EEG are in, and I've been told it(my brain) is perfectly normal. Test showed nothing wrong.
> 
> Still in the dark on other tests done to date though. Next one(appointment) in a month. Might find out more then.


I have just read this all through. I hope you get sorted x


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2016)

Smithbat said:


> I have just read this all through. I hope you get sorted x


Thanks
It'll have been a while sorting it out. Glad it's nowt serious.


----------



## Mrs M (26 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> The results from the above EEG are in, and I've been told it(my brain) is perfectly normal. Test showed nothing wrong.
> 
> Still in the dark on other tests done to date though. Next one(appointment) in a month. Might find out more then.


That's good news.
Hope you get some answers.
Best wishes xx


----------



## jonny jeez (26 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Thanks
> It'll have been a while sorting it out. Glad it's nowt serious.


 I'm sorry I also missed this thread and have only just caught up. Despite what has happened in the past, this sounds like a positive thing now, especially given the most recent news.

Hope they finally find the correct issue.


----------



## classic33 (26 May 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> I'm sorry I also missed this thread and have only just caught up. Despite what has happened in the past, this sounds like a positive thing now, especially given the most recent news.
> 
> Hope they finally find the correct issue.


Well sofar tests are showing I'm completly normal.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Well sofar tests are showing I'm completly normal.



You jest !!  

Seriously, glad it's nothing 'major'.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2016)

User13710 said:


>


Liked on the understanding you're laughing with me, not at me.


----------



## oldfatfool (27 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Well sofar tests are showing I'm completly normal.


Its when they turn round and tell you that it is the medication they have prescribed for the last 50 years is actually the cause of your ongoing problems and the original symptom was a one off


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2016)

oldfatfool said:


> Its when they turn round and tell you that it is the medication they have prescribed for the last 50 years is actually the cause of your ongoing problems and the original symptom was a one off


That had crossed my mind too!


----------



## jonny jeez (27 May 2016)

classic33 said:


> Well sofar tests are showing I'm completly normal.


Part of me wants to suggest a second opinion!! But the other part is just glad for the good news.


----------



## jefmcg (27 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> As others have said, Classic, I hope all comes good for you as soon as possible. This must have affected you life in so many ways.
> My wife had been treated for stomach and duodenal ulcers for several years in the 1980's (but no-where near 50!!) but was finally diagnosed with a gut infection that cleared up after a short spell on antibiotics.


I know this was posted a long time ago, but the link between helicobacter pylori and stomach ulcers was only discovered in the mid eighties, by a very brave scientist, so your wife was probably getting the current best practice at all times during her treatment.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 May 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I know this was posted a long time ago, but the link between helicobacter pylori and stomach ulcers was only discovered in the mid eighties, by a very brave scientist, so your wife was probably getting the current best practice at all times during her treatment.


Interesting link. Thanks for that. I doubt I'd be brave enough to sup from a Petri Dish!


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2016)

jonny jeez said:


> Part of me wants to suggest a second opinion!! But the other part is just glad for the good news.


Only part of the test results in sofar.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2016)

oldfatfool said:


> Its when they turn round and tell you that it is the medication they have prescribed for the last 50 years is actually the cause of your ongoing problems and the original symptom was a one off


Which one? Started on the 30th at the end of last year. That's not counting combinations, I've lost count over the last 25 or so years.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2016)

Well, seen again yesterday by the same person.
He's still not sure what it is/isn't. But spend a week in bed, in hospital wired up and under 24 hour watch. He could give a definate maybe as to what it is.

£15,000 for a definate maybe!


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2016)

Last set of tests never went ahead. A week in a room on my own, with every move caught on a camera.

Result, discharghed. Last appointment last Wednesday.

Then I find my information has been passed onto someone researching the condition. Never asked and but for a chance remark, medication being taken, I'd not have found out.

No-one wants to admit to anything.


----------



## classic33 (12 Nov 2016)

Just opened a letter that came yesterday. For 50 years they've all had it wrong it seems. It's not epilepsy after all, it's asthma!
I'll have to remember that the next time I've a minor problem, and I'm looking up at the ceiling in A&E.

That's only one persons opinion. The rest were wrong all these years.


----------

